# OHIP Elegibility



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Hello - wondering if anyone can help with some information?

Have done a search but cannot see anything that seems to relate to our situation.

My husband is a Canadian citizian - I am Australian. We have been living overseas & he has been out of Canada about 12 years. He has been transferred back here to Ontario with his job. So I am applying for PR through spousal sponsorship.

His company are helping with the application via an agency. They are applying through Buffalo - so it is not an inland application (they are claiming one of the reasons for this is that it will be quicker - saying that this way will take 12 months whereas, if we applied inland then it could take 2 years?!).

We were under the impression that I would be able to get OHIP 3 months after the date that our application being received was confirmed. The agency has now said that because it is not an inland application I will have to wait until 3 months after I get PR (which is a good 12 months or more away).

We moved here almost 3 months ago, and my husband is paying for private health insurance for me (as he will be covered for ohip) but this is going to cost quite a bit if we have to do it for a whole year (or longer). I think he is currently paying $500 per month.

I am very healthy and we are not anticipating my getting ill - but, hey, you never know! So don't really want to risk not being covered.

So - first question - is the information the agency have given us correct and not getting ohip sooner due to not being an inland application. 

And - second question - if this is the case - can anyone recommend an OHIP Replacement Insurance Company.

Many thanks if anyone can assist with this question.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

OHIP for you will not start until 3 months after you "land" with PR status.

TIC has good insurance coverage, both my wife and brother-in-law used them to cover themselves while they awaited their PR processing.

http://www.travelinsurance.ca/


----------



## Snugglepot (Jul 19, 2011)

Thank you G-Mo for your quick reponse. 

We will check out the insurance company you have suggested.


----------



## Despair (Feb 3, 2015)

I hold a OHIP card due to expire in 2 years time
Is it still valid bearing in mind that ....
1) Held residency visa for Ontario for 9 years
2) Satisfied rule of 3 consecutive years of 153+ days in Ontario (indeed, hardly ever left Canada!) 
3) Gained citizenship in late 2014
4) During 2014 worked abroad for over 212 days before returning to Ontario to permanent address
5) Did not notify OHIP in advance of being absent from Canada for more than 212 days (as requested in their regulations) because I didn't know how long the job would last (rolling contract project consultancy)
6) Did not keep a permanent address in Ontario when going abroad to work (lost my job in Ontario, couldn't find a new one and obviously, in grabbing a job abroad I couldn't afford to pay rent for an unoccupied residence and landlord would not permit subletting - I cannot believe the permanent residence rule applies in such a circumstance - it is ambiguous in the OHIP regulations and lacks common sense or at least lacks reasonable-ness)
7) Are points 5 & 6 above big enough transgressions for me to lose by OHIP status now that I am able at long last to re-settle permanently in Ontario? Do I have to (a) re-apply for OHIP status or (b) can I just continue with my OHIP card and notify them of my new permanent residence in Ontario?


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You asked the same questions twice. See my answer in the other OHIP topic.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

This thread is over three years old, therefore it will be closed.


----------

